# boater needed for cobb fire bass club tournaments



## 24on48hunting (Feb 4, 2010)

I live in Canton, Ga and recieved an email that cobb county fire department bass club is inviting Cherokee Firefighters to attend tournaments. I have the schedule and able to email it to you. They require atleast one person on the boat to be a career firefighter. I've heard they usually have pretty good turnouts. I used to fish tournaments with an old co worker on allatoona at the blockhouse and on guntersville. I'd just like to find a good ol boy to fish a few of these tournaments with.    shoot me a message if interested.


----------



## Larry39 (Feb 8, 2010)

*Cobb County Firemen Tournaments*

I might be interested in fishing any tournaments that don't conflict with the trail I already fish. I have a buddy who lives a few houses up from me that fishes The Cobb County fireman tournaments and also fishes the same trail I do. He's been with the Cobb County fire dept. for 16 yrs. Send me some details and a copy of the schedule and maybe we can work something out.  curb.appeal@live.com


----------



## ringtail chaser (Feb 11, 2010)

what about if somebody from bartow county fire and rescue wants to fish a fire tournemant with cobb and cherokee


----------



## 24on48hunting (Feb 24, 2010)

ringtail chaser said:


> what about if somebody from bartow county fire and rescue wants to fish a fire tournemant with cobb and cherokee




I believe anybody from around here can fish in it. I think the only reason cherokee guys got an invitation is because a guy that works with us is one of the head guys or something


----------



## jwhite (Feb 25, 2010)

just wondering what lakes do the cobb county fire fish, what shift and what time is take off? i work for gwinnett fire and they also had the same type of rules and they fish a fwe differant lakes.


----------



## mcentd (Jan 17, 2011)

*fishing*

i fish the cobb fire dept tournaments and need someone to fish with me occasionally. i have the complete schedule if anyone is interested. we normally have 12-20 boats and all tournaments are during week. you can reach me at mcentyredennis@bellsouth.net


----------

